# Big boards for trolling.



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Been looking for big boards for trolling but prices are scary so I did a search and decided to make my own. 
I'm using cedar as the choice of wood. These are turning out sweet to say the least. I have taken pictures from the start and will post the results. A friend stopped by today and told me they are better than his store bought ones. Now wants me to make him a pair. The materials aren't to expensive but time wise it takes a while to make them right. I have 2 different plans and will be making the second ones after these are completed. The wood looks so good natural I hate to paint them. I'm thinking I'll leave these plain and paint the second set and decide which I like better. Hope to post a few pictures by Sunday, maybe tomorrow night if I get the first set done. :T


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

http://amishoutfitters.com/


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine look much better than those do


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dale,
I wouldn't paint them at all. Well maybe not all of them anyway. I only painted the top 2-3 inches on mine. Reason being they will absorb more water and pull harder. Painting them will seal them and pretty much make them water tight. Cedar is not prone to water decay as long as you let them air dry really well.

Just my little .02...!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cedar is a beautiful wood. If you could, I would give em a clear coat. Saves the beauty that way. Shouldn't add that much extra weight. Coat em good 3-4 times, letting harden, then buff with steel wool in between coats. WOW, I bet those things would look like you could put your finger in an inch. Just a thought, Mike
PS, Got the word yesterday, THE WALLEYE'S BITIN AT THE LAKE!!!:B


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dale, what if you oil rubbed them with fish attractant...maybe would preserve them a little but would create a chum scent trail? You never know! They would still pick up the water weight for a harder pull, which is beneficial for turns and rough water. Just a corny thought! Get a pic or two on here...I want to check them out!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have an old,old set of boards. They were given to me by a neighbor years ago. He said he rubbed linseed oil into em every year. They are heavy. Not sure type of wood though. Mike


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought a set off a friend of mine that lives in avon lake. he makes his out of either redwood or cedar and they work great. At first he thought that the bare wood was fine but when he got a little chop and sunshine they were hard to see, so he painted them brite orange. I took mine and put flags on them for really rough water.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My First set will be natural Cedar. I painted a blaze orange 1" stripe around the top of the boards. When they dry I'll post the first pictures. :T 

I also got enough supply to build 3 more sets today so this will keep me busy next week. These should work out great, but we'll see here as soon as I can get out on the water and test them. Hey, at least they float in the bath tub!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK first here's a few pictures of what I started with. Then the finished product will be next:1X6 cedar ( beautiful wood!)








sanded and filled the knots








sealed wood, 3 coats of spar varnish








5/16" threaded rod on these


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

:T Now my pride and joy::T 
These are 28" long, 5 1/2" tall. 10" between the boards. All the threaded rods are in a clear tubing. The top has a 1" blaze orange stripe around it so it can be seen in the water. I also have flags for these if I decide to put them on. 
I built these as per the plans so they should work great. Like I said they float nicely in the tub. I'll try these out as soon as I can get out on the water.

Ok guys what do you think?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Look great Dale. I bet I made mine from that same set of plans, but mine are only 22" long. Didn't want to buy new lumber yet, and decided to cut the only piece of cedar I had in half. This is what I came up with









Oooops, this pic was taken before I put the eye bolts in. I made both sides. 

Good job. Let me know how they handle. I won't be using mine right away. I'm gonna start out using the inlines I made also.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Eye, I'll finish the other one tomorrow. I'm starting another set after these are done and doing a little different things to make them even better than the plans call for. Not sure how they'll work but they sure are pretty 
I'm confident they will work fine.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the look of yours better. Having never used big boards before I was going by everything I had read and wanted them to be easy to see, by me, and other boaters. That they are. But if I make another set I believe I'd have to leave them natural after seeing yours.

I'm in the process of making my own mast also, reels and all.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Your boards look sweet Dale...nice job!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Fugarwi, if your around stop by and see them.

Eye, I'm thinking of the same thing. Still trying to get an idea of what to use to make them. If you have any ideas let me know. I haven't searched much but will be looking for sure. I have a base idea now if I can figure out what o make the mast and reels from. Fly reels are what I am thinking.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

they look good from here.nice job.
i got a great idea 
we should be able to cover at least half the width of hoover with those


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me Rick. You mean I have to get them wet


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dale, those look really good. Pretty much like I've painted mine around the top. Good job.
If you can get hold of some motorized wheel chair motors...those would probably serve you well for your mast setup.  

BTW...you sure you want to get'em wet...?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> If you can get hold of some motorized wheel chair motors.


Then how would he get around?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just when I started liking you Het. Now your back on my list 
Thanks Rod, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd found a sit where another guy had made his own. Don't know if I can find it again, but I have the pics saved if you'd like me to send them to you. He made the mast out of a 6' piece of chain link fence post. He made the reels himself too. Manual reels, 8"diameter. You'd have to see the pics. Actually, give me a few minutes and I'll load them in my gallery. If you need more specifics, give me a holler.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Eyesman, send me the picture of that mass if you would. Post it here if you want, if not PM me for my addresses.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here they are. If you need any info on the specifics he used, let me know. I remember his details, but can't find the site again.


----------

